

Ask HN: Does anyone want an HN for music? - haliax

I'd quite like a site that lets me discover interesting new music HN-style, with new songs of the day voted up by the community.<p>The songs would be straight mp3 files or youtube videos, in embedded players, with links to the originals.<p>None of the cruft and nonsense that last.fm / pandora have in abundance.<p>Is anyone else interested?
======
Travis
I think the problem is that "music" is too broad of a category to operate in a
similar manner to HN. You'd need to do a reddit-style sub-category system,
which not only increases the complexity but also diverges from a HN-like
setup.

What's the cruft and nonsense that Pandora has? I'm pretty happy with it --
even upgraded to the pro version to get higher quality audio.

------
oceanician
It could work if you weighted the votes by those who had also selected
favourite genres that you like - from say your last.fm history or manually
selected.

I'm always extremely motivated by music related ideas. Have you been involved
in a financed startup before?

~~~
oceanician
Actually a colleague just pointed out that the reddit code is available:

<http://github.com/reddit/reddit>

Could use that and the last.fm API or MusicBrainz do have a stab at getting
the genres?

------
pstinnett
Not interested in actual songs. I would much rather see a music news version
of Hacker News. I've actually thought about this a lot. Users would filter
noisy articles, pushing relevant news to the top.

------
trafficlight
We used to have that, it was called TheSixtyOne.

But now it's just a hollow shell of it's former self.

~~~
SingAlong
_But now it's just a hollow shell of it's former self._

Exactly. I liked their older UI. Allowed me to explore music better. Right now
it seems like they've cut down on features heavily. This approach seems to
give new music a chance.

But I think they should offer an option to switch to the old UI for those who
have time to wade thru music and choose what they want to listen to.

~~~
trafficlight
You can still use it here: <http://old.thesixtyone.com/> But they ripped out
the comment system and the group system so there is no way to communicate with
other users or artists.

------
starkfist
hypem.com

